# Converting VHS to DVD



## Michael D. D (Nov 26, 2004)

I have some old VSH tapes I would like to convert to DVD. There seems to be several converter kits available, but some have problems. Which one is a good converter and usable software that will allow me to convert old VSH (comercially producted) tapes to my DVD collection. Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Well you can go a lot of ways with that, even some video cards will support transfer and compression to mpeg 2. YOu will need your VCR and a video capture device---I like ADS Tech's 100 dollar DVD Express DV2. You can connect directly from your VCR to your converter using composite or S video signals. The VHS files are converted and sent to your hard drive vis a vis USB. The unit comes with Video Studio 9 that allows you to edit the video. Then you use the software to author the DVD and you are good to go.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Except those are commercial tapes and the adstech will probably reject them.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Emmmm, so you think these are actual VHS movies purchased from a store---He said that they were old so there is a possibility that he can do it. Whether or not it is legal or not, that is another story entirely.


----------



## Michael D. D (Nov 26, 2004)

I am looking for a good video capture device, I have all kinds of software to use. Does the capture device require a driver? Thanks


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Yes--


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Michael D. D said:


> I am looking for a good video capture device, I have all kinds of software to use. Does the capture device require a driver? Thanks


There's many devices for doing this but if they are commercial tapes most devices are going to reject the signal as being protected by Macrovision and you won't be able to record them. Sorry that's about all the advice I can offer here.



linskyjack said:


> Emmmm, so you think these are actual VHS movies purchased from a store---


Well according to him they are, "allow me to convert old VSH (*comercially producted)*"



> He said that they were old so there is a possibility that he can do it.


It's possible if they were made yesterday.  I believe it was 86 Disney started with the Macrovision so anything before that won't have it.


----------



## Michael D. D (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

if you pass the signal through ffmpeg, it can remove macrovision encoding ....


----------



## gonwk (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi folks,

@ tdi_veedub ... how do you pass it thru "FFMPEG" ... that is software !?!?!

Thanks,
G!


----------



## Michael D. D (Nov 26, 2004)

I know there are several pieces of hardware that you can buy, one such is Adaptec VideOh!, which is USB 2.0 but can use 1.1. It is the software that operates with the hardware that is the problem. If FFMPEG is software, were do you buy it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please refer to the TSG Rules, breaking copy protection on any electronic media is off-topic here and illegal in the US. Please refer to the DMCA of 1998.


----------

